

Internet statistics of 2011 - writemania
http://www.writemania.net/internet-statistics-of-2011/
The Statistics below may give you a full view of the developments of the Internet over the past year.. These statistics were prepared by a web site called: Pingdom relying on dozens of sources that came to 8 statistical rankings: e-mail, Web sites, servers, domain names, the number of Internet users, social networking, Internet browsers, [...]
======
writemania
Thanks

